

We Need a Black Zuckerberg - wumi
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/post/we-need-a-black-mark-zuckerberg/2011/06/24/AGWXYHjH_blog.html

======
ashleyreddy
There are a lot of visible minority founders. When I go to startup events all
over the North America, I feel like Custer...holy cow look at all those
####ing Indians. :)

Note I am of Indian decent myself so I can say that. :)

